# Probleme de demarrage sur Powermac G4



## Manucci (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour 

j ai un probleme j ai un Powermac G4 350
et j ai quelque fois des problemes de demarrage c est a dire quand je l allume il reste sur l ecran Gris  et je dois eteindre l ordi part la tour :hein:  je dois le faire parfois 4 a 5 fois pour qu il redemarrage normalement.
ca me le fais peut etre une fois sur 10 quel est le probleme ?

merci de m aide


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

Il peut y avoir plusieurs causes

une des solutions classiques
reset PRAM

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238

ensuite 
voir si  il n'y a pas un autre souci en faisant les tests classiques ( utilitaire de disc  et / ou Apple hardware test)

edit 
 page en anglais...si tu parles pas anglais
resumé

1- eteindre 
2- reperer les touches commande (la pomme) option ( alt) P et R
tu devras à un momnt les tenir appuyer les 4 en même temps

3 -rallumer
4- IMMEDIATEMENT appuyer sur les 4 touches en même temps
5- garder les touches appuyées jusqu'à entendre un boing de demarrage 1 PUIS un boing #2
( certains maintiennent jusqu'à 3 ou 4 boing)
6 - lacher les touches


----------



## Manucci (24 Mai 2006)

ok merci j essaille ce soir


----------



## Manucci (24 Mai 2006)

ca marche pas j ai le bip du demarrage et rien d autre j ai meme pas l ecran qui s allume  mais ^pas de signal

c est peut etre la carte qui est hs ?


----------



## gile (25 Mai 2006)

as-tu essayé de redémarrer avec un cd-dvd bootable avec un système ? et si oui l'utilitaire de disque (ou un autre logiciel) a-t'il détecté des problèmes ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

bonne idée et test logique
en passant evidemment  par l'utilitaire du systeme sur le CD-dvd ; ton DD de mac etant alors un simple volume à analyser

il est possible que des erreurs soient detectées 
en ce cas réparer et refaire le test 

et jespere que tu as sauvegardé l'essentiel ( ton dossier user)


----------



## Manucci (25 Mai 2006)

non j ai pas essaille mais le probleme c est que j ai plus d image donc je ne sais meme pas essaille 
j ai pas de signal sur l ecran pour ca que je me demande si c est pas la carte qui est hs


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

soit tu es un tech et tu connais les causes et tests et manips à faire

soit  tu ne l'es pas et il faut rester prudent avant de penser que la carte est HS !
( je ne dis pas que cette hypothese est fausse  mais avec le peu d'infos dispos pour l'instant , c'est très prématuré)
il peut y avoir plusieurs causes des plus simples et réparables simplement

il est indispensable que tu fasses des tests divers de ta bécane  depuis le systeme sur tes CD d'install qui lui est propre


----------



## Manucci (25 Mai 2006)

non je en suis pas techn mais je trouve ca bizar quand meme que l ecran ne fonctionne (pour ca que je pense que c est la carte)  je l ai meme essaille sur un autrequi fonctionnais avant.
et les manipulations de : 
rallumer
4- IMMEDIATEMENT appuyer sur les 4 touches en même temps
5- garder les touches appuyées jusqu'à entendre un boing de demarrage 1 PUIS un boing #2
( certains maintiennent jusqu'à 3 ou 4 boing)
6 - lacher les touches

ne fonctionne pas 
maintenant je vais essaille de mettre le cd d installe et faire la verification dans utilitaire dique si j arrive a avoir une image sur l ecran ...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

bien sur que écran gris  c'est bizarre mais ce n'est pas forcement la CM !
Ca peut aussi venir d'un pb de reglage et /ou le systeme et / ou le disque

 Et pour le savoir
faut tester divers trucs , au minimum 
faire un Apple test Hardware ( via le CD fourni)
et demarrage sur un autre systeme ( cd d'install) , verif du disque et systeme


----------



## Manucci (25 Mai 2006)

oups je pense que l on sais pas compris loll l ecran n est pas gris il est noir (pas de signal) la ou est le probleme pour ca que je parle de la carte. je l ai brancher sur 2 ecrans different et il y a pas de signal sur les 2 ecrans noir 
maintenant si j avais l ecran gris j aurai fais avec le cd d installe et j ai plus les cd originaux


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2006)

Ahaaa
Et comment tu branches sur d'autres ecrans sans voir le système?

t'as dessossé la CM pour la mettre à la place de celles des autres ordis?
Par reseau?

Et si t'as pas les CD , ben les tests fais les via un reseau depuis un autre ordi ( si possible)
sinon t'es bon pour le SAV


----------



## Manucci (25 Mai 2006)

Non j ai pas de systeme non plus sur l autre ecran donc pas de signal (ecran noir)
Non j ai rien retire non plus 
j ai le cd d installe du systeme ox

j ai un portable comment je peut faire via le reseau


----------



## cpe (7 Juin 2006)

bonsoir,
j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. As-tu trouvé la solution ? Je suis preneur... Merci !


----------



## macmarco (7 Juin 2006)

Une idée comme ça, il n'y aurait pas un problème de nappe coincée, abimée ?


----------

